# Advice?! 1959 Case 420b, Ontario, Canada



## Proma (May 6, 2021)

Hi All, I've been planning to purchase this 420b located in Ontario:









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca





It is being sold as not running but with a rebuilt motor. The current owner is not sure when the rebuild was done and received it as such.

Any advice or suggestions? Is anyone here perhaps familiar with this specific tractor?

Thanks is advance for any replies!

Noah


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Hello Noah, welcome to the forum. 

Can't really offer any advise, as I have no idea what your mechanical skills are. That engine doesn't look like it was rebuilt lately, but perhaps it was. 

The thing with buying a machine like that, that does not run, you can evaluate the transmission, Shuttleshift if it has one or the hydraulics or even the power steering. Tires seem to be on their last legs as well.

Would you be comfortable in taking on this sort of project? There is not an abundance of parts for these things either. With the manuals, you can source out filters and such. 
What sort of backhoe attachment is on that tractor? Is it just a Case unit painted black? 

What are you planning on using the backhoe for? I have a 320B that I use around the farm, but i'd rather have a small excavator. Mine runs great so far and I've had to rebuild the hydraulic control valves for the backhoe. Good for digging the odd hole, or digging out a stump. That's about as handy as I am on the thing!!


----------



## Proma (May 6, 2021)

@pogobill Thanks for the excellent advice! A little more digging verified that more information on the origins and intentions of this particular project were in order.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

I see that it’s no longer available, did you buy it?


----------



## Proma (May 6, 2021)

marc_hanna said:


> I see that it’s no longer available, did you buy it?


I had to back out of the deal. 'Throwing good money after bad money' sort of adventure. I had $500 down on his $3000 firm price since I'm two hours away and couldn't pick up until this week. I'm a heavy diesel rebuilder and for the price this would have been a good project with my sons. Swap in the rebuild, get some tires, and start digging is what he indicated. Before heading over this week I gradually worked out that he had only had the tractor since fall, and the 'rebuilt' engine even less. None of the controls or hydraulics have been run but he did get 'the bucket to go up and down' before it quit running on him. Engine was from a 401b and came from an unknown source. I couldn't get him to tell me where the hoe itself originated or who he bought the 'rebuilt' 401b engine from. Ughh. I'm a generally trusting person but this time it bite me in the rear end. He couldn't offer any more clarity about what it might require or when it was last in full service so I pulled the plug and asked about my deposit while remaining cordial. Voila, now the ad is gone. I've still got my faith in the human race so to speak and hope this gent comes around to a better way of dealing with folks and posting his wares. Luckily this was my first miscalculation in a long time so I'm still allowed to sleep in the house tonight!  (could have been a close call there!)

Meantime, if you see it posted elsewheres, buyer beware!


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

That’s too bad. Did you get your deposit back?


----------



## Proma (May 6, 2021)

marc_hanna said:


> That’s too bad. Did you get your deposit back?


No sir. Messaged to ask how it worked out for him since the ad is gone. If it was sold or if holding it for me had slighted him but I only get crickets.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

Sorry, hear that. Do you have his contact info? I would report it to the police.


----------



## Proma (May 6, 2021)

marc_hanna said:


> Sorry, hear that. Do you have his contact info? I would report it to the police.


Unfortunate to do but at this point you're right. Thanks for keeping up with this and chiming in.


----------

